# Warts And All.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, this is what youâ€™ve been waiting for!

I got the Slava manual wind today, and Iâ€™m surprised at what I found.









When you first look at this watch you could be viewing a scaled down clockwork alarm clock from quite a few decades ago. The case is simplyâ€¦. round. The sides of the case areâ€¦. straight. The lugs are quite short and the crystal is flat. The supplied 18mm strap is about as good as that supplied with a Â£30 quartz watch.

Back to the case, itâ€™s about 35mm in diameter and 9mm deep. This sample is gold plated, I would expect to about 5 microns. As mentioned elsewhere, the crown stands a little proud of the case but not as much as expected.

Sounds very bland and uninspiring so far doesnâ€™t it? Well, the most impressive feature of this watch is the dial. Itâ€™s white. The numerals are big and black and very easily visible even though the light is beginning to fade in this room. The hands are also black; the minute hand is a little longer than the hour hand with a thin extension that protrudes over the numerals.

Cheap it may be but there are no glaring faults visible.









So, what do I think of it? I bought it after all.









I like it so far, I can see the dial easily, and itâ€™s light on the wrist. I bought it to go to work in and save my vintage stuff from harm, it cost me Â£16 for that privilege. The design is uninspired and utilitarian, no JLCâ€™s at this price.

For Â£16 I would have to be barking to think of criticizing this watch, it will be perfect for its job.

Iâ€™m going to have some fun with this watch changing straps, a USA oiled leather is next. Any one got a gold mesh?

I must get a new lamp, this picture is crap.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy's picture is much better.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Stan

You're good at this review business.

I'm now thinking of buying one......for my dad







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Get your lighting sorted Stan!









Nice honest watch then, just the way we like 'em eh?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads.









This is a dollar watch in the true sense. Very simple design, not made from exotic materials but fully funtional.

I haven't checked the time keeping but I'd guess at +20 seconds a day. This is all a watch like this would need to do, get you home on time.









My only negative comment is that the case is deeper than it needs to be, but that has more to do with how the crystal is retained than anything else.

I had to go to the ATM tonight, I got back to the car and checked the time, as you do. The big white dial and black numbers were clearly visible in the car, illuminated only by street light.

This dial is a belter in my opinion.









I see that the same dial is available in diferent cases, I might have to have another look at these Slava's.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A REVIEW OF STAN'S REVIEW









A well paced review on the whole. Good imagery and excellent detail.

Makes the subject come alive. Has the ability to discover the novel in the lowliest piece of Russian watchmaking.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Ian,









I have the Slava on my right wrist and a Seiko kinetic on the other.









Old technology and new.









I might replace the kinetic with my Accutron later tonight.
















That's after I play around with straps on the Slava, if my hands stop shaking.







( Enlightenment will follow tomorrow







).

Nowt up with Slava's, imvho.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Take it easy Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I always try but it never seems to work.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Lighting sorted.









But only when it's daylight.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seems to be running at +13 seconds at the moment, I'll run it in for a while and see if it improves.

Not bad though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I was going to ask you for an update







.

I'm as daft as you are














.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'm now thinking of buying one......for my dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Don't you like your Dad


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan, you are a prince among picture takers







Wish I could do that









I am still not budging on the Slava, not even after your moving, nay touching review, it's horrible


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mark,

A bit of good daylight makes a hell of a difference.









This particular Slava is very plain, I must admit. But it has a certain charm in its ugliness...... the price of Â£16.
















No, I'm sure it will do what I ask of it and well.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now thinking of buying one......for my dad
> ...


He's a bit of a cantankerous old git Mark







.

I was thinking that he could see the figures on this dial. He normally uses pocket watches - usually old Sekondas.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good second picture Stan,









See what you mean by the depth of it.


----------

